# Toys all Over



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A poo can never have too many toys. Does your floor look like mine?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Not quite like that. Our floor is covered in bits of toys. Poppy reminds me a wood chipper - just feed stuff in and it comes flying out in tiny pieces.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Certainly does usually bits of material that were once lovely cuddly toys and balls lots of balls.
Umm what shall I get out next. Whoops picture sideways x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

It's very interesting watching the toy selection process though. I find it funny to watch her making her mind up. 
Mind you, it's still a novelty for me to see a dog playing. Our last dog was a rescue and I don't think anybody had ever played with her - she just looked bemused when we tried to engage her in anything.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

when we just had lady, no our floor never looked like that, Lady was good at taking one toy out of the box to play with and putting it back...Cricket...like her personality, likes the more hap hazard approach! all toys all over all the time. lol


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my mercy . . . . I can totally identify with that picture!! We have a large doggie bed they don't care for . . . so we put all their toys in that. Carley HATES the toys to be "Put up". I pick them up at least twice a day and she immediatly goes over and noses them to the floor, then starts taking them all over the living area, one at a time.
I am terrible for buying new toys as Sami loves squeaky toys so much, so we probably have 20 scattered about at all times, looks like a day care area. I even nip some from time to time and put them in another trunk that is almost full also.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My floor looks messier  partly because it needs a good clean (mud and collie fluff and not enough time ) and also because Dot has perfected the art of toy distribution. She tends to bring them into the room I am settled in - and if I am in and out then they end up in the hall.
She does this more than the other two - but if Kiki is bored she'll grab something and give it a violent shake and a toss - this excites Inzi who appears and will grab a toy that can be thrown and present it to the nearest person... Dot's mission is more about ensuring that all toys are moved from the storage area to the floor - when you come in she will grab a favoured toy and present it to you with little moans of delight.
Pics all taken within the last half hour


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lindor said:


> A poo can never have too many toys. Does your floor look like mine?


For a minute there i thought it WAS my living room! I seem to spend all my time tidying up dog toys. Love it though!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

this is just a few of gingers toys,we to have a doggy bed she does not use any more cause she sleeps with us,,and we put all her toys in it for about 5 minits.cause as soon as we put them in she will dig them all out again and put them right where she wants them.she is so funny ,,love her to no end


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My two leave toys and what was once a toy, now known as toy scraps lying around.
Ralph still loves to de-squeak and de-stuff & de-nose any teddy bear he can get his chops on. 
I now shop in charity shops for suitable none beany none plastic eyed toys.
Some are too nice to give him to destroy - but at 50p a go, cheaper than pet stores!! 
Ruby's current favourite is a pink flamingo - they play tug of war with the long legs - surprised it's still in one piece...


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The denose bit is funny - Maz's mum brought Poppy a toy hedgehog last weekend. It was quickly de-nosed then the eyes were carefully snicked out and put on the floor. She's snicked eyes out of things before so I'm pretty sure it's not an accident. I'm partly amazed that she has the ability to cut things out with her teeth and partly worried that she recognises them as eyes and is actually Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Turned and took this just as I read this thread. This is way, way cleaner than usual, someone must have picked up today.


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Here is my mess. I just put all his toys up last night before bed but first thing this morning as usual he dumps them and eventually they will end up all over the place and in every room. You can see Iggy took this opportunity while I wasn't paying attention to jump up on my desk and get a sip of my drink. grrrr. That's a whole other subject/problem. lol.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I love Iggy, we need more of him on here. Yes, Poppy feels obliged to taste your drink for you (or milk dregs in the muesli bowl)


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle surrounded by her haul


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love that photo of Iggy. Was he working at the computer or looking out the window? Rufus will take every opportunity to steal our coffees from the drink holders in the car. He likes it best with cream and sugar but he'll drink it black too.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Do you think Poos are more toy orientated than most? None of the other types of dog I've known in my life have had toy baskets.

Or is it us being similarly-minded daft owners?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Do you think Poos are more toy orientated than most? None of the other types of dog I've known in my life have had toy baskets.
> 
> Or is it us being similarly-minded daft owners?


For goodness sakes Datun this is 2015. Everyone knows Poo's are not dogs they are people dressed in furry dog costumes.  Or are you suggesting that some of us are delusional.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Tracey that's exactly what I do!!

Our floors are covered in snowy white fluffy clouds of stuffing that gently tumble across the floors in the draught, eyes (that have been chewed off faces), scraps of toys, 'chewing gum' (bits of toys that Miss Lills like to chew on until they are not recognisable anymore) etc.

One particular squeaky ball (not easily distinguishable from at least 5 others to my eyes currently gets repeatedly buried under the rug.

Oh and there's also a chicken foot that occasionally reappears and then disappears again. Not sure what she is planning to do with that in the longer term. And I found a pizzle under my pillow once


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We also had a chicken foot, but it was a scrap off a once cuddly chicken puppet (charity shop purchase! ) x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> For goodness sakes Datun this is 2015. Everyone knows Poo's are not dogs they are people dressed in furry dog costumes.  Or are you suggesting that some of us are delusional.


I'd be too scared to suggest anything about you lot


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I love that photo of Iggy. Was he working at the computer or looking out the window? Rufus will take every opportunity to steal our coffees from the drink holders in the car. He likes it best with cream and sugar but he'll drink it black too.


Well I said he was taking a sip but he had his whole face in my glass of milk. He knows he doesn't have much time if he gets up there so he gulps it up pretty fast! Milk is his favorite! I swear that he pretends to be asleep next to me and then as soon as I get up and go to the next room he hops up and gets a drink.


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Miss Lilly said:


> Tracey that's exactly what I do!!
> 
> Our floors are covered in snowy white fluffy clouds of stuffing that gently tumble across the floors in the draught, eyes (that have been chewed off faces), scraps of toys, 'chewing gum' (bits of toys that Miss Lills like to chew on until they are not recognisable anymore) etc.
> 
> ...


lol I just googled pizzle as I wasn't sure what that was. I was thinking oh my how gross! how do you buy those? and come to find out they are laying all over my floor as well and have been in my bed a few times! I buy Iggy bully sticks (apparently are pizzle too) but had no idea what they were made of. He loves those things though so I will continue to buy them!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Miss Lilly said:


> Tracey that's exactly what I do!!
> 
> Our floors are covered in snowy white fluffy clouds of stuffing that gently tumble across the floors in the draught, eyes (that have been chewed off faces), scraps of toys, 'chewing gum' (bits of toys that Miss Lills like to chew on until they are not recognisable anymore) etc.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it was miss Lilly that stashed a pizzle under your pillow!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

You mean there could be some other creature hiding pizzles in my bed?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Miss Lilly said:


> You mean there could be some other creature hiding pizzles in my bed?


:devil::laugh::laugh:
It's such an easy cop out to blame the dog!! 
They get blamed for every fart within any household (well those that accommodate a dog!) 
Watch it..... Mazzapoo will be reporting me!!  x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Boy! Here we go again. Where is this thread leading to?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

....you can tell its friday night!!!

:focus:
My poor boy doesn't get to take toys out himself, they are always in a basket out of his reach and he gets given one at a time - boo - mean mummy!! he does have stag bars and similar laying around though, just can't trust him with the toys on his own (destroy/possibly eat)- having said that there are plenty of other things he seems to get and carry around slippers, gloves etc..


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Going back off topic, Fairlie how is your sister doing?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for asking Barb. She'll be ok, hopefully they'll release her soon. She had cellulitis and had to have antibiotics with a drip. In the meantime the infection, the narcotics for the pain, the antibiotics and the stress have really taken a toll. There should be a special place in heaven for nurses who can smile and reassure despite the pressures and (I'm joking here) a place down under for the ones who stomp around with exasperation.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Thanks for asking Barb. She'll be ok, hopefully they'll release her soon. She had cellulitis and had to have antibiotics with a drip. In the meantime the infection, the narcotics for the pain, the antibiotics and the stress have really taken a toll. There should be a special place in heaven for nurses who can smile and reassure despite the pressures and (I'm joking here) a place down under for the ones who stomp around with exasperation.


Great news Fairlie. Glad she is doing ok and will soon be home.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I hope she can come home soon, it must be terrible for her but also for you having to hold everything together and go visit. xx (and I know you were only half joking and don't blame you!)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tracey get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Tracey get your mind out of the gutter


Hahaha - where else do you expect to find it!!?? X
Especially when it comes to the weekend? Xx


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Yup that's my floor too. If Bandit doesn't dump them out his 15 month old human sister does. He's been on a toy killing spree recently. He's destuffed & disassembled at least 4 or 5 in the last week. I was in the hospital getting my gallbladder removed & will be out of work for a bit so new toys are not in the budget right now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

If he's in need of toys...There are lots you can make from house tid bits that cost nothing.


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

lady amanda said:


> If he's in need of toys...There are lots you can make from house tid bits that cost nothing.


I wouldn't say he's in need, just down a few lol I do have some fleece fabric that needs repurposing but I'm not super crafty. If you have ideas Lady Amanda I'll give them my best shot!


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

hahahah! we got up the other day and this was what was on the floor!!!










[email protected]


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha did you find oscar at the end of the trail!?


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

yes!!!! they are truly amazing creature!!! love them!!!


[email protected]


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

he must have worried he wasn't going to find his way back! funny. I laughed the other day, heard Dudley chewing away on his stag bar then later when he moved I saw that he had poked it into a hole in the side of his bed (that I keep meaning to stitch) it obviously meant he could chew it without having to hold it in his paws - he has put it in shoes to do this before as well - smart boy!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ilove the way poo's put there toys all in a line and if you move one she will put it back yo where it was
we gave her a hand towel some time ago ,and now she bury.s all her bones there she puts them down and then covers them up with the towel .god these poo's are smart


----------

